# My Little Woodworker



## Twig Man (May 12, 2012)

This is my grandson Neil. He loves to be in the shop. Here are some of his completed projects from Lowes. One is a Bus and the other is a boat.


----------



## EricJS (May 12, 2012)

Neil is off to a great start. By the time Neil is 16 years old, he'll put us all to shame with his craftsmanship!:welldone:


----------



## BarbS (May 12, 2012)

SonshineCalls said:


> This is my grandson Neil. He loves to be in the shop. Here are some of his completed projects from Lowes. One is a Bus and the other is a boat.



He made a Pirate Ship! I am so impressed. That's wonderful!


----------



## Kenbo (May 22, 2012)

Now that's what I like to see. Get them off to an early start and you will possibly be providing them a skill that will last their entire life. Great work on your projects Neil. Keep up the fantastic work my friend.


----------



## jteagle6977 (May 29, 2012)

There is two of prettiest things in the world, a child with a big smile and wood working. The pic of Neil and his school bus would make a great scollsaw portrait. Sent you a pm


----------

